# Ik heb een tweede en een derde voornaam (Engels)



## eno2

Hallo, 

Hoe zeg je 
<Ik heb een tweede en een derde voornaam> in het Britse Engels?

Ik heb er een discussie over gehad in CC en opzoekwerk gedaan, maar het resultaat is nog steeds een twijfel. 

Normaal zou dat 'second and third forename' zijn. 

Maar forename is American English volgens twee bronnen (Cambridge en DVD Ned-Eng)

Je kan niet zeggen my <second and third first names>

First name is wel voornaam, in Brits Engels. 

Maar 'second and third first name', dat botst. 

Naar het schijnt zeggen ze ook 'my first and second middle name' voor 'mijn tweede en derde voornaam'

Maar middle name is ook American English. 

Ziedaar...


----------



## Peterdg

"Christian name"?

Ik weet wel niet of dit gecombineerd wordt met "second" en "third".

Je zou ook kunen zeggen: "I have two middlenames".


----------



## eno2

Christian name  is Brits, maar wordt niet gecombineerd met second and third. Er is ook 'given name'. En dat is Brits  én American. Maar ik weet niet inhoeverre het zou gebruikt worden om te zeggen 'I have a second and a third given name'. Ik vermoed: niet.
'I have two middle names is OK'. Maar American. Volgens de boeken toch...

Ik neem aan dat iedereeen het heeft over middle names, maar hoe kan je dan volhouden dat 'middle name' Amerikaans is?


----------



## marrish

'I've got [multiple] given names and a [double] last name/surname/family name' is een correcte Engelse zin.


----------



## eno2

I'll check that in the CC thread about middle names quoting you if you permit.


----------



## marrish

Zeker doen, wat een CC-draad ook moge zijn!


----------



## eno2

OK.
Cultural Café. WR.
https://forum.wordreference.com/threads/middle-names.3506234/page-2#post-17832753


----------

